# Remote Desktop like control of an XP PC from a new MacBook



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello out there...
Well, after much thought I have decided to start the process of moving from PC back to Mac.
I'm just sick of all the MS grief & now the new big bloated Vista mess.
My last Apple computer was an Apple 2c.
Just got a new MacBook w/ 1.8 Ghz & 2.0 gigs of RAM.
I'm looking for some advice.
In the short term I need to be able to control my main work PC using a remote desktop type set-up.
That computer has XP Pro so I have been using Windows Remote Desktop with great success for a long time.
I though about installing Parallels on the Mac & then XP but whats the point, too messy & messy is what I'm trying to avoid.
Let me know your thoughts, what (if possible freeware) is out there that you have used & works well.
thanks,

fmg


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

just install this from ms on your mac, and now you can control your win xp pc from your mac. i do this all the time, and it works rather well for a free app.


----------



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

Fantastic, Perfect, just what I needed & took like 3 min. to install & have working right the first time,

Thanks,

fmg


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

now if apple would just release one that would allow you to control your mac from windows.


----------

